# how do you 'clean a full face helmet'?



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

somebody just gave me (as a gift) a full face "sponsored" level TLD full face helmet, how do you clean the padding in those??


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Some pads are fully removable and can be washed easily, like my Remedy. is your helmet at D2?

I like to use bathing suit soap to clean my helmet pads, it rinses out easily and doesn't hurt the foam at all like harsher soaps


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I get a bucket....fill it with soapy water, (Dish soap, car wash (lite amout) or my favorite shampo (most gentle)......throw the helmet in ...let it soak....take in and out a few times....rinse offf...lay it upside down in the sun...


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

anyone else hear the story on npr this morning about the geeks that put their keyboard in the dishwasher? came out super clean!

bet it'll work for your helmet!

d


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

levee67 said:


> anyone else hear the story on npr this morning about the geeks that put their keyboard in the dishwasher? came out super clean!
> 
> bet it'll work for your helmet!
> 
> d


They've been doing it for about 10 years now...


----------



## BunkerKing (Mar 18, 2007)

Do a cold wash...hot will definatly have negative effects.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> Some pads are fully removable and can be washed easily, like my Remedy. is your helmet at D2?
> 
> I like to use bathing suit soap to clean my helmet pads, it rinses out easily and doesn't hurt the foam at all like harsher soaps


yeah! is a D2, so just throw the pads in the washer (gentle cycle, cold) with a bathing soap, and air dy it?


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I get a bucket....fill it with soapy water, (Dish soap, car wash (lite amout) or my favorite shampo (most gentle)......throw the helmet in ...let it soak....take in and out a few times....rinse offf...lay it upside down in the sun...


Be cautious of leaving it out in the sun. I left mine out in the sun to dry and the heat melted the glue that held the foam to the outer shell. I had to take it apart and re-glue it with industrial strength adhesive. S'all good now. Just an FYI......


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

lokomonkey said:


> yeah! is a D2, so just throw the pads in the washer (gentle cycle, cold) with a bathing soap, and air dy it?


I'd hand wash it, machine wash cycle could get stuck in the spindle


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Step by Step Instructions:

1. Fill Sink with Warm Water and Dish Soap
2. Put Helmet In.
3. Swish around for a while. (Squish the pads, lather them up etc.)
4. Drain Water
5. Rinse with cool water.
6. With a hook that you should have somewhere in your shower, hang it up to dry for the night.

Squaky clean helmet! :thumbsup:


----------

